# Which X-Pen and/or Gate Do You Use?



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I noted that a lot of people use the x-pen for their puppies. Which one do you use, and what are the pros and cons of that particular pen or gate? The pen and gate are the last things I need for the puppy that I'm picking up this weekend.

BTW for those that crate train, there is the cutest crate on Overstock that I got that is pink but is still metal  It's called the ProSelect wire pet crate. There are other colors in the larger sizes, but I needed small, and of course I wanted pink!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

I like to buy pens etc from www.seabreezepetitepens.com Sandy B. Porter is AMA president and she and her husband make these products and donate part of profits for a good cause.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

I am also a Seabreeze fanatic.

I have 3. All different sizes. :thumbsup:


----------

